# Shrimp With Lobster Sauce



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

First fry sausage with garlic and remove...
add broth and eggs in rapidly boiling broth
put back pork and thicken with corn starch
add fried shrimp
taste for salt...
lastly add chopped scallions.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good. Those metal utensils don't scrape off the coating on that copper coated pan and yeah I remember when you talked about it in the other place.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I haven’t scraped them so far!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This was my favorite dish in Chinese restaurants, when I was a kid & teen. That or Lobster Cantonese, which tasted the same only better. We went out as a family for Chinese food every Sunday. We would order "Chinese" style and each order a dish to be put in the middle to share.


My dad gave me a hard time because it was expensive, until, I offered to pay for it. He never said anything after that. :wink2: He was not poor.



The only difference would be that the shrimp wasn't fried and I think there was a little soy sauce in the sauce.:smile:
Edit - I thought you meant deep fried, I see it's kind of sauteed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, quickly sautéed cause it cooks more in the broth.
You should try making it...you can easily half the recipe.
I have quite a bit of leftover...Lunch for the head guy. :biggrin2:

I learned this recipe years ago when I took classes in cooking...
Egg foo young is another recipe I make all the time (i know that
I posted it here already) It’s super delicious and super
easy to make.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmmm
Dishes with lobster sauce were my fav for yrs when I lived near a nice Oriental restaurant. I thought it was a lobster broth.

Im disillusioned today. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Hmmmm
> Dishes with lobster sauce were my fav for yrs when I lived near a nice Oriental restaurant. I thought it was a lobster broth.
> 
> Im disillusioned today. :wink2:



Yes, I read that they would use the water that lobsters were cooked in to make lobster sauce.


That would be a waste for Two Knots to cook lobsters just for the water.:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess mine is a mock version...next time I make lobster, I’ll freeze up
the water for the sauce ...however, Chicken broth added would also 
enhance the flavor.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, looked up bunch lobster sauce recipes and they are like yours. No lobster.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Really, I bet real lobster sauce and lobster cantonese is scarce these days...

Everything here is now chinese buffet (before the lock down) 
and they wouldn’t have lobster
cantonese, but they have shrimp with lobster sauce, however, It’s not as good
as mine cause I use a lot of pork and fresh scallions.

Are you going to make it? If you like shrimp, you’ll love it.

Just remember to sauté the shrimp quickly, as it will cook further
after you add it (the last couple of minutes) into the lobster sauce.

Make it for your daughter - surprise her.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I fixed shrimp scampi Fri night for her. 1 lb of shrimp. She’s too busy to cook and very grateful and complimentary for home cooked meals. 

Yes this would be a big hit. I saved your recipe.

She was in the store today buying Coke and heard some lady ask an employee where a certain soft drink was. The employee said there’s a can shortage so they’re only carrying basic soft drinks, like Coke but not vanilla Coke or cherry Coke, etc. 

Once again I’m surprised at another shortages.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Lobster sauce = a sauce for lobster.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster_sauce

The Chinese have been doing it to us for years.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Lobster sauce = a sauce for lobster.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster_sauce
> 
> The Chinese have been doing it to us for years.



The last paragraph explains a lot. When I was a child in Hong Kong, Lobster Cantonese was the dish. Now I see Shrimp with Lobster sauce & it's the same sauce. I did read about the lobster water being used, though. I wouldn't say it's an American creation.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kevinthomppsonn said:


> Looking delicious! I believe you guys don't eat spicy foods. The prawn curry looks less-spicy, am i right?



There's a whole bunch of recipes that are Creole or Cajun. I'm not sure what prawn curry you're referring to.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> Lobster sauce = a sauce for lobster.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster_sauce
> 
> The Chinese have been doing it to us for years.


It's also good with alligator! 

(Okay, the 'gators themselves might be constrained to disagree . . . . )


----------

